# Problem with AIU-01 and JMRI



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a NCE Powercab and a aiu-01 (set to default 4 address) with 2 bd20's (NCE Block Detector) connected at 1 and 8 when i set them up in jmri it slows down jmri commands and i don't get the feedback from the AUI-01 to show the track is occupied. 

The lights on the AUI-01 show up when the block is occupied so i know my detectors are working!

i have them addressed in JMRI as 4:1 and 4:8 witch is how jmri says to do it!

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess from what othes have told me jmri will not work with aiu i am wondering if its just JMRI or all softwares.

second why would nce make a card that only lights up LED's? and whats is with the addressing info in JMRI why have it if it dont work?


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

so i found a few other feeds after about an hour of sifting thru pages of searches the NCE usb will not let you talk between the aiu and the computer so my next question is if i use a PR3 and LOCONet can the pr3 send info to the computer or am i better off selling the power cab and gettting a Digitrax unit and use there block detectors ??


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

After even more searching i found that the AUI will work i just need a NCE Command Station that has the RS232 port!


----------

